
20 days of inpatient care in New York - adamkittelson
https://www.reddit.com/r/medicine/comments/g0ovry/one_day_of_care_in_new_york/fnata4g/
======
adamkittelson
This is a link to a reddit comment by a doctor in New York who has been
sharing their experiences with reddit every few days. The linked comment
contains links to the prior entries and the post the comment is attached to is
the most recent entry.

